# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  New 3D Printer Owner/M3D Micro

## TheBigCreator

Hello everyone, 
My name is Chris I just got my M3D Micro printer on Thursday. First off I am impressed with this little printer, I am a newb to 3d printers and the 3d printing world. 
Took me a couple of hours to get everything figured out but since than I have been able to print 5 pieces successfully. 
Here's a few of my 3d prints.

Frog


Thum Tac



Tea Cup


I only got a clear filament roll with mine but I have ordered a few colored rolls so as soon as they arrive I'll be printing in color.

----------


## TheBigCreator



----------


## chris@radeuslabs

Welcome to the forum and wtg on your prints. Hope you enjoy your micro and get a lot of use out of it.

----------


## TheBigCreator

> Welcome to the forum and wtg on your prints. Hope you enjoy your micro and get a lot of use out of it.




Thanks!  :Wink: 
I'm having a blast ordered more filament from M3D "Green/Black" hoping to get some more prints done this weekend.

----------


## RedBMaster

> Thanks! 
> I'm having a blast ordered more filament from M3D "Green/Black" hoping to get some more prints done this weekend.


I'd strongly suggest ordering filament from anyone else. The M3D spools are half of a normal roll and cost the same. It's really not worth it to be able to use the internal spool holder, IMHO.

----------


## raysspl

You're off on a good start! Welcome!

----------


## TheBigCreator

> You're off on a good start! Welcome!


Thanks I'm trying  :Wink:

----------


## Nargg

What filament to use?  Hatchbox from Amazon.   :Smile:

----------


## RedBMaster

> What filament to use?  Hatchbox from Amazon.


Yeah, I hear really good stuff about Hatchbox. I tried Dremal brand PLA and it's working well. However, I've been buying my stuff from MatterHackers lately.

----------


## Duck

Hatchbox doesn't seem to be available from Amazon.ca - any other suggestions?

----------


## RedBMaster

> Hatchbox doesn't seem to be available from Amazon.ca - any other suggestions?


Dremel brand from Home Depot. However, I've been ordering all my stuff from matterhackers.com . They have fast free shipping on everything!

----------


## Duck

Maybe to the US but in Canada we always get nailed for shipping.   :Smile: 

Just got my printer tonight... first print, 10 mm cube to check dimensional accuracy.  I'm blown away... this was the "worst" dimension.  Our 30k Stratasys Dimension can't even hold 0.1 mm.

CE7lq_zUgAA5g5I.jpg-large.jpg

----------


## Kszell

Hi Duck, 

A quick calibration and software update might do the trick for issues regarding dimension accuracy. They recently released a new software update.

----------


## Kszell

One happy Micro 3D Printer owner here.

Printed these recently using the latest drivers. 
Print settings: Quality: Medium, Density: Low, Filament: PLA, Temps: Default

M3D prints.jpg

----------

